# 3 O clock bite



## VTBILL (Feb 25, 2012)

Went out 11 miles NE of rudee looking for bluefin found a bunch of peckers on top and "watched" for over an hour while the rocks had a mid day meal, could see it all just like watching it on NatGEO. Then the man showed up and docked up with a charter boat, I dunno who that ole capt did but ole fish and game man stopped and did a 180 right at him. 

Moved into the 3 mile line and about 315 the bite was on, all over 30 pounds,...Water was cold but these fish were fighters. Only hand full of boats were out at that time and those who stayed got double and triple knock downs. On the way in saw a Grady with a bluefin hangin on the side with the stretch still in it lip.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!! Congrats.


----------

